# Lumipat



## Change1031

Paano ko sasabihin ang "to move" sa Tagalog?

lumipat o gumawi?


----------



## tigfa

gumalaw pag maliit ang galawan mo, parang kapag gumalaw mo yung diliri mo (gumalaw if small movements, like when you move your finger)

lumipat pag mas malaki yung galawan mo, parang kapag lumipat ka ng bahay (lumipat if your movement is larger, like moving houses. Lumipat translates better to "relocated".


----------



## Change1031

So, If I were to say "I moved to California from New York," I would say *Lumipat ako sa California mula sa New York.*


----------



## tigfa

Change1031 said:


> So, If I were to say "I moved to California from New York," I would say *Lumipat ako sa California mula sa New York.*



Correct, but more people would say "Lumipat ako sa california taga new york"


----------



## Change1031

tigfa said:


> Correct, but more people would say "Lumipat ako sa california taga new york"



Basically "mula sa" is the same as "taga," but most people would prefer "taga." Or, is there a rule where you can only use one over another depend on grammatical situation.

For example, like "may" and "mayroon." Though similar "May" is followed by immediate noun while "mayroon" is followed by a personal pronoun. Is there a rule like that for "mula sa" and "taga"?


----------



## tigfa

Change1031 said:


> Basically "mula sa" is the same as "taga," but most people would prefer "taga." Or, is there a rule where you can only use one over another depend on grammatical situation.
> 
> For example, like "may" and "mayroon." Though similar "May" is followed by immediate noun while "mayroon" is followed by a personal pronoun. Is there a rule like that for "mula sa" and "taga"?





I almost never hear people say "mula sa", so I'd say no rule. Also do note, many people would spell "mayroon" as "meron"


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> So, If I were to say "I moved to California from New York," I would say *Lumipat ako sa California mula sa New York.*


Absolutely correct.
The _mula sa ... _construction to indicate one's place of origin or point of departure is extremely common.
The hyphenated prefix _*taga-*_ means a _native, citizen or inhabitant of a particular place_. It _does not indicate that you have moved from that place to another_.
It is _not right_ to say _Lumipat ako sa California taga New York_ (literally, _I moved to California New Yorker_).
You can say, _Taga-New York ako, pero lumipat ako sa California. I am a New Yorker _OR_ I am from New York but I moved to California._

[Note that the unhyphenated _taga_ prefix means something else, totally unrelated to this topic.]


----------



## Change1031

Thank you.

One more thing relating to this post, paano ko sasabihin ang "moving back" sa Tagalog?

What if I want to say, "I'm moving back to California"?


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> One more thing relating to this post, paano ko sasabihin ang "moving back" sa Tagalog?
> 
> What if I want to say, "I'm moving back to California"?


Babalik ako sa California.


----------

